# Gerald Bobbit



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jul 2012)

Gerald Bobbitt

1942-2012

Bobbitt, Gerald

It is with a heavy heart the family wish to announce the death of Gerald Stephen Bobbitt, who succumbed to cancer on Tuesday, July 17, 2012 at the age of 70 at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital in Fredericton, NB.

Born on May 9th, 1942 in North Sydney, NS, he was predeceased by his parents, Albert and Annie (Battiste) Bobbitt, three sisters, Lois Musgrave (Louis) ON, Beverly Reid ,NS and infant, Joan Bobbitt.

He is survived by his devoted wife, Thelma (Bonner), two sons, Stephen (Doline) of Burton, NB and Jason (Veronica) of Kelowna, BC and his two granddaughters (Papa’s angels), Vanessa and Brianna, two sisters, Karen Lemoine (Craig) NS and Faith Fisher (Robert) NS and brother David Bobbitt (Maureen) of NS. He leaves behind many cherished nieces, nephews, great nieces and great nephews.

Having served 31 years as a Canadian Military Engineer and 11 years working for the City of Fredericton, Gerald had many treasured friends across the country who continued to show support throughout his illness. Members of the Retired Sappers Association were his second family and many co-workers, neighbours will miss his sense of humour and his gentle, caring spirit. He was a proud member of the Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 4, and volunteered for many causes. Gerald enjoyed woodworking and his hand made clocks will be a cherished reminder. In recent years Gerald enjoyed his new found computer skills to keep family and friends close in his heart.

A memorial service and reception will be held at the Oromocto Funeral Home, 108 Winnebago St., at 11 am on Friday, July 20, 2012 . The Royal Canadian Legion Branch # 4 will hold a tribute service at 11 am. The final resting place will be Oromocto Pioneer Gardens Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, the family requests donations be made to the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital Foundation (Palliative Care Fund) or to the Canadian Cancer Society.


----------

